# What is making these droppings or shavings?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Concidered calling an exterminator?
Anyone on any website going to just be guessing.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG.... I think that is hortifanantem anti flocinpilificate.... Look out.












:wink:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

come now take a better look...see the tiny black balls thats a brazillian flatta matta:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow Ben... You've got great eyesite.... they are all males huh.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

seeds blowing in the wind ?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it granules from your roof shingles? Is there a hole in the gutter directly above that spot?


----------



## trees4cats (May 3, 2015)

withoutapaddle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For a few years we've seen piles of very small dark brown granule's appearing in a few areas of the house. The piles form near the back porch steps and also in the kitchen on the tile near a window frame.
> 
> Anyone know what type of critter makes these piles? They reform after a few months after we clean them up.


Did you find out what those black sandy (looks like pepper but feels like sand) particles are. I just noticed them in my bathroom under a ceiling vent fan in my bathroom. Very worried something may be going on in my attic. Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

It's called Frass. Termite droppings.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

looks like the granules from the shingles to me as already posted


----------



## withoutapaddle (Aug 24, 2012)

trees4cats said:


> Did you find out what those black sandy (looks like pepper but feels like sand) particles are. I just noticed them in my bathroom under a ceiling vent fan in my bathroom. Very worried something may be going on in my attic. Please reply. Thanks.


Had a few people out to look at it. Consensus is cricket droppings. Last week we had the house fumigated for termites and other critters. In a few months I'll post and let you all know if the pellets have ceased.


----------



## withoutapaddle (Aug 24, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> Is it granules from your roof shingles? Is there a hole in the gutter directly above that spot?


Could be. However the same granules also appear inside the kitchen near a window.


----------



## Zombielarry (Oct 27, 2015)

Kdjdnej


----------

